# How did the April Snow Storm effect the birds?



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Any reports...I know these can really be killers!


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

I live in Buffalo Mn, but my dad live out in Waverly Mn. I was out at his house yesterday and saw 6 hens and 1 rooster fly in across the road


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

They all died Rick :wink:


----------



## pheasantslayer (May 13, 2004)

Didn't even touch them yet in the sw part of the state. Things seem to be multiplying as they move into the yards for a day or two.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I knew that G/O! There hasn't been any birds in the S.E. for years! :wink:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

We got 24 inches about a month ago, then we got another 6 inches about a week ago and now we are suppose to get 3-8 inches tonight so that would put us at about 3 feet of snow in the last month. This is getting old because this is suppose to be the beginning of the golf season. How have the birds taken this? My favorite is, "there isn't a pheasant in Dickey county and all the land is posted!" That's my story and I am sticking to it![/i]


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

I traveled from Tioga ND to Fargo by the way of hwy 52 and hwy 2 this weekend. I saw more pheasants this weekend than I ever have on this drive. I think they did just fine.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

The snow turned them white like jackrabbits.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I heard they are still doing pretty good up by Pembina.....


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Especially if they stay on the Canadian side because the Canadians have that dike, whoops, I mean road, that keeps them high and dry from flooding!


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

No strong affects this time Rick. The birds have barely begun courtship, so in theory the majority of nests have not been initiated yet.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

We ended up with about 5 inches of really wet snow. Enough is enough. It is time to dry up and get the corn planted!


----------



## shaky legs 2 (Feb 28, 2006)

I saw all kinds of them in the Minto, Neche, Warsaw area.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

One of our locals who is a pretty knowledgeable guy and well respected said he thought it might have been as high as 20%.


----------

